# Outlook Macro Location ?



## Kannan (Apr 13, 2005)

I have created a macro in Outlook 2003 to save the Outlook folder contents to a folder in harddisk.

Now I want to share this macro with everybody by placing it in my website for download.

Can anybody tell me how to export this macro and also how to import this macro in Outlook ?


----------



## ShekharPalash (Apr 13, 2005)

Can't it be exported using Office Outlook's inbuild VB editor... ??


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 14, 2005)

Hmm.. Try this ..
Run Outlook ..
Press Alt F8
Now Select the Macro you wanna export ..
Click on Edit
Now in the Visual Basic Editor, 
Click on 
File > Export ..
Save as a .BAS file .. 
Later you can Import like this too   ..


----------



## Kannan (Apr 14, 2005)

Outlook or Visual Basic Editor don't have the feature of exporting the macro.

So the only way according to Microsoft is to copy the project VbaProject.OTM located at _[drive]_:\Documents and Settings\_[user]_\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook and place it some were else. Then rename it and distribute the OTM file.

*Source:* Microsoft

*Kannan.
*www.binarybits.net*


----------

